# MO town seizes everyones Pitts for immediate death!



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

This STUFF needs to stop now. This is completely outrageous. It could be GSDs next. Everyone should make all the noise they can to put a stop to such ignorant government control! I cannot even imagine what I would do if the city came and took my dogs, but I'm sure I would be in jail pretty fast. Over my dead body! Disgusting. Sick twisted people running our country that this is even remotely legal 
Missouri Town Seizes Pet Pitbulls | FOX2now.com ? St. Louis News & Weather from KTVI Television FOX2


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I didn't even read the story because I know it would make me sick I love the breed, but there are so many more people that don't. Its not the breeds fault, its the people that get them for the wrong reasons. Your right it could be GSD's next, but lots of people that own GSD's don't realize that there dog is right up there with pitts and the very thing that they approve for one breed might destroy another


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

This is so stupid! The people that are the problems are just going to get another breed. So they are not solving anything.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

dazedtrucker said:


> This STUFF needs to stop now. This is completely outrageous. It could be GSDs next. Everyone should make all the noise they can to put a stop to such ignorant government control! I cannot even imagine what I would do if the city came and took my dogs, but I'm sure I would be in jail pretty fast. Over my dead body! Disgusting. Sick twisted people running our country that this is even remotely legal
> Missouri Town Seizes Pet Pitbulls | FOX2now.com ? St. Louis News & Weather from KTVI Television FOX2


 
I never like what I do sometimes!!! it is not a dog but the owner, but sometimes the owner wants a bad dog, THAT IS NOT GOOD!!!!


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

harmony said:


> I never like what I do sometimes!!! it is not a dog but the owner, but sometimes the owner wants a bad dog, THAT IS NOT GOOD!!!!


I'm in a neighborhood FULL of those idiots  This story has nothing to do with that... they took EVERYONES dogs that even resembles a Pitt. I should take a video when I walk my pups, Pitts tied to cinder blocks, inoperable cars..etc...every "gangsta" wannabe has to have one. It's not good, at all. And they are breeding them, puppies everywhere. That is a totally different subject than a town gov't seizing everyones dogs. Its a fine line, I agree. Change is needed, but murdering every dog in town IS NOT the answer. Nor is it acceptable.


----------



## Mr & Mrs Kirkley (Mar 9, 2012)

Poor pit bulls and pit bull mixes. I guess since it's illegal to discriminate against people, the prejudice found a new target. Cities can't outlaw German Shepherds because law enforcement and search and rescue uses them.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Mr & Mrs Kirkley said:


> Cities can't outlaw German Shepherds because law enforcement and search and rescue uses them.


Yes they can. They can make it so that law enforcement and search and rescue will be the only ones that can have them....it wouldn't be hard to do at all


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I seen this video once and I cried, so be warned This is what happens when the law goes in effect(the video is about the Denver Pitt Bull Ban)


Denver Pitbull Massacre 2011 by Kidwell Productions 2011.wmv - YouTube


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Breed Specific Legislation is misguided and should not be supported. Most of these ordinances are passed on a city or county level and are used to target problem neighborhoods or populations. If pits are banned, another breed will become the "criminal" dog.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

blehmannwa said:


> Breed Specific Legislation is misguided and should not be supported. Most of these ordinances are passed on a city or county level and are used to target problem neighborhoods or populations. If pits are banned, another breed will become the "criminal" dog.





llombardo said:


> Yes they can. They can make it so that law enforcement and search and rescue will be the only ones that can have them....it wouldn't be hard to do at all


 
Exactly! In some not so good neighborhoods in Los Angeles you are already seeing the GSD population rising. Why? Probably because LE has them so they must be good. Do you think these dogs are coming from reputable breeders? Are they of sound temperment? Are they just doing the same thing they have been doing with pits and taking any two and breeding them?


----------



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

I may get flamed on this, but I can't say I have much of an issue on breed specific legislation (dangerous animals) to some degree.

I do feel that they should be focusing on the owner (who should and who shouldn't) and not the pet though. Homeowners should be allowed to own pets on their own land period. Taking ANY pet off that land or renters should require a special license (competence? financial? ect.) for the owner and pet.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Owning a GSD and a Doberman I imagine I have 'high risk' dogs, but I can promise that no one will ever take my dogs anywhere. Ever. This article shows how ignorant people really are, it makes me so furious


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

Very scary and sad 

If anyone tried to take our Jake due to ignorance or without a legitimate reason, I'm certain both my husband and I would land in jail.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Terrifying. Horrifying. 

I can assure you nobody would take my dog from me. Canada would have one less citizen and I'd be keeping my dog.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

This is just a sign of things to come.....


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Yes, it could easily be German Shepherds next. IMO all dog owners should be against BSL, but especially owners of breeds such as GSDs, Rotties, Dobermans because they can easily be the next ones to be targeted, especially if legislators are going to look at (flawed) dog bite statistics for guidelines on what breeds to ban...GSDs are often pretty high up on those lists, and there are already insurance companies that won't insure people(homeowners insurance) if you have a Shepherd.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I was just saying how sad it is that I am surrounded by stupid here. Open then and my assessment gets further confirmation. Horrible. I don't want no MO about now.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

gowen said:


> *I may get flamed on this, but I can't say I have much of an issue on breed specific legislation (dangerous animals) to some degree.*
> 
> I do feel that they should be focusing on the owner (who should and who shouldn't) and not the pet though. Homeowners should be allowed to own pets on their own land period. Taking ANY pet off that land or renters should require a special license (competence? financial? ect.) for the owner and pet.


German Shepherds are already on BSL issues, insurance companies, rental properties. BSL is not just pitbulls. Include rotties, dobies the list can go on and on.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Two counties over from where I live a couple months ago they made pitts illegal, from my understanding if you owned one prior to the ban you could keep it but knowone could not get one after the ban. I have to work in a bit but a friend of mine is coming over to take pictures for me of my orphans and one is a pitt (can't wait to show you). I can think of a few hard breeds but some dogs need direction to work and it depends on how you use the engery to get the results you want.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Now they don't have to grandfather in existing pets. 

Which means, you can do everything according to the law, buy a pet that is not banned, license that pet, ensure the pet is properly vaccinated, trained, and managed within your property, and they can pass an ordinance banning your pet, and you will either have to move, sell your dog outside of the area, break the law and hide your pet, or give your pet up to be euthanized. 

That is despicable. 

If someone comes onto my property and takes my property away, I believe there is something in the constitution that protects property, protects against illegal search and siezure, and protects the life and liberty and the pursuit of happiness. Without dogs where is life, liberty or the pursuit of happiness?

There are a LOT of dog owners in the US. If ALL the dog owners stand up and fight for the rights of dog owners, then no legislature anywhere could pass such stupid laws. Unfortunately, there is a lot of bad press associated with certain breeds and people tend to connect them with criminal activity, and people who do not own these dogs do not feel the need to fight for them. 

I wish people were smarter.


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah - & where the Heck is PETA now??? When they FINALLY have a decent cause, they hide?

Sorry - someone comes to my house to take my critters cause they don't like GSD's, or Pitties, or fuzzy gray-&-white cats...I don't care...I'm armed, loaded & Ready for Bear.

Thought we were the US - not the USSR...


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

Sikeston City Manager: Reports of pit bull "roundup" are false - KFVS12 News & Weather Cape Girardeau, Carbondale, Poplar Bluff


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Nooo, this is so cruel and heartbreaking! 

I don't even want to open the links or videos, just reading the comments gave me a stomachache. This is terrible.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Olivers mama said:


> Yeah - & where the Heck is PETA now??? When they FINALLY have a decent cause, they hide?
> 
> Sorry - someone comes to my house to take my critters cause they don't like GSD's, or Pitties, or fuzzy gray-&-white cats...I don't care...I'm armed, loaded & Ready for Bear.
> 
> Thought we were the US - not the USSR...


 
Crap I got confused, I thought you was talking about the president of the USA


----------



## balloons (Aug 18, 2012)

Olivers mama said:


> Yeah - & where the Heck is PETA now??? When they FINALLY have a decent cause, they hide?


PETA's Euthanasia Rates Have Critics Fuming

also, PETA is typically against keeping animals as pets.










infographics that are too large to post: 

http://static.themetapicture.com/media/funny-PETA-facts-animals.jpg

http://www.petinsurancecomparison.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/peta_infographic_final.png


----------

